
﻿ Economic Anxiety Didn’t Make People Vote Trump, Racism Did - alistairSH
https://www.thenation.com/article/economic-anxiety-didnt-make-people-vote-trump-racism-did/
======
DarkKomunalec
Don't worry, due to demographic changes, whites' influence on politics is
diminishing quickly: [http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-
tank/2016/03/31/10-demograph...](http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-
tank/2016/03/31/10-demographic-trends-that-are-shaping-the-u-s-and-the-world/)

Soon anyone advocating enforcing borders will be unelectable.

